# Ipod Notes



## Raymen86 (Jul 2, 2005)

well i tried to put a 32-page chem lesson on my ipod notes firstly i put it in as a word document and when i try to view it it turns out into a few queer words and nothing about my chem lessons >< then i put into wordpad document and when i view it again only less than half of one page is on it what is the proublem?  is the thing just too big or what?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

A) As I remember it has to be in txt format.

B) As I remember, I-Pods can only hold 4kb files. If this is true, you might have to split it into 32 txt files and put a link at the bottom of each one pointing to the next. IPod notes can support basic html, so you could put something like Page 2 at the bottom of page one to make a link to page two. I don't have much experience with notes though, so you might wait till someone else sees this.


----------



## jinuvik (Jul 13, 2005)

I found some great software you can use to put on your ipod that will allow you to import your files to your ipod do a google search under ipod library v1.2b it works great



Raymen86 said:


> well i tried to put a 32-page chem lesson on my ipod notes firstly i put it in as a word document and when i try to view it it turns out into a few queer words and nothing about my chem lessons >< then i put into wordpad document and when i view it again only less than half of one page is on it what is the proublem?  is the thing just too big or what?


----------

